# Job-Seekers Allowance Misuse



## kildarebuild (4 Jan 2008)

Hi - 

I tried to find info on this, speaking hypotechnically (spelt wrong obviously) i know of a person who has been on the dole for the last 5 years, he is an immigrant and has made very little effort (if any) to find a job. Simply put - a lazy parasite living off his Irish girlfriend. 

How can this person get away with it? Naturally its my taxes that pay for him to do nothing. Recently i offered him a job for just one week - 420 cash. Turned it down flat. Asked why. No time! The situation is all more dire especially since the girlfriend has to cover the mortgage, 2 cars and day to day living expenses. They are under financial stress and yes she has told him to get a job, nope he doesnt want to.

She has asked me to try and encourage him to get out there and get some work which i have done, does anyone have any ideas on what to do here...


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

If you have grounds for suspecting welfare fraud then you could presumably report the issue to _SW_.

As for your friend's arrangements and issues with her partner - surely that's their own business?

Why did you feel it necessary to mention that he's an immigrant?


----------



## kildarebuild (4 Jan 2008)

Trying to explain the situation, being an immigrant does not really help in his case?? Lack of experience in various skills? 

His English is a bit poor but he can communicate. Naturally he is fluent in german & spanish so i suggested an office job concerning those languages. 

Or even going to a course to do language course in English and learn a trade.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

Why would you want to employ somebody who you consider "a lazy parasite" sponging off others and the system?

If you offered to pay cash would you not be facilitating tax evasion?


----------



## kildarebuild (4 Jan 2008)

Yeah true true - nothing escapes you ClubMan.

I just report him. 

As for offering cash - it could not be tax evasion since it is my income? that was already taxed? But thats going off the issue.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

kildarebuild said:


> I just report him.


You mean you are going to do this?


> As for offering cash - it could not be tax evasion since it is my income? that was already taxed? But thats going off the issue.


If you employ somebody and pay them a wage then tax and _PRSI _issues would need to be considered.


----------



## SarahMc (4 Jan 2008)

kildarebuild said:


> I just report him.


 
For what?


----------



## REMFAN (5 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If you have grounds for suspecting welfare fraud then you could presumably report the issue to _SW_.
> 
> Why did you feel it necessary to mention that he's an immigrant?


 
Not only did the OP deem it necessary to mention that the man is an immigrant, he also made sure to point out that he's 'a  lazy parasite living off his Irish girlfriend'.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Jan 2008)

You can report suspected welfare fraud anonymously to any Social Welfare Local Office or, indeed, any office of the department. There is little point in ranting about/reporting such things on AAM ...better to tell SW what you know and let them investigate it.


----------

